# Does It Make Sense To Feed A Tortoise Chocolate?



## Gillian M (Jan 9, 2015)

I have read that torts can be fed bananas (as a treat). Howevever my beloved Greek tortoise would not eat any. Last night I was eating...*chocolate*. A tiny bit of it fell into my tort's enclosure so I left it to see my tort's reaction. Surprisingly enough it ate it! Furthermore it began to move around its enclosure as if looking for more!

I would like to know if such food is ok if given to a tort, and before giving my tort more of it I want to make sure 100% that *it* *does* *not* *harm* these adorable animals.

Your help would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Jan 9, 2015)

I know chocolate is toxic for some pets. It is definitely not a natural food for tortoises and I don't think it's very healthy (sugars, fats, e.g.), so I wouldn't feed it to mine...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 9, 2015)

Poisonous to dogs...So says my vet. Don't know about torts.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

No. It is not an acceptable tortoise food in any way.


----------



## KTyne (Jan 9, 2015)

caffeine is toxic to most animals, so no, don't give him more.


----------



## HLogic (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> No. It is not an acceptable tortoise food in any way.


WHAT?!?!? Does that mean I should remove the dessert fondue dishes from my tort enclosures?


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for you replies everyone.

Tom, you said that chocolate is not acceptable food for torts. May I ask: *why?* And what applies on dogs does not necessarily have to apply on torts, does it?

I would be very frateful for an explanation to the above.

Thank you.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

HLogic said:


> WHAT?!?!? Does that mean I should remove the dessert fondue dishes from my tort enclosures?


 Yes, and the chocolate fountain too.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you for you replies everyone.
> 
> Tom, you said that chocolate is not acceptable food for torts. May I ask: *why?* And what applies on dogs does not necessarily have to apply on torts, does it?
> 
> ...




Do a search for "why is chocolate toxic to animals". You'll get a better explanation than I can give.

Theobromine, caffeine, sugar, dairy... There is nothing in chocolate that is good for a tortoise. Every ingredient is bad.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> Do a search for "why is chocolate toxic to animals". You'll get a better explanation than I can give.
> 
> Theobromine, caffeine, sugar, dairy... There is nothing in chocolate that is good for a tortoise. Every ingredient is bad.


 Thank you.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you.



You are welcome. Please feel free to send any chocolate that you were planning on feeding your tortoise to me. It will not go to waste.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> You are welcome. Please feel free to send any chocolate that you were planning on feeding your tortoise to me. It will not go to waste.


But Tom doesn't like the dark chocolate, that you should send to me for proper disposal.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> You are welcome. Please feel free to send any chocolate that you were planning on feeding your tortoise to me. It will not go to waste.


 I'd rather eat it myself! It is after all.....SWISS!


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But Tom doesn't like the dark chocolate, that you should send to me for proper disposal.



HA! Says you! My latest addiction is those Dole banana slices covered in dark chocolate. Mmmmmmm... chocolate....


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd rather eat it myself! It is after all.....SWISS!



I see how it is. We come on here and answer your questions and help you, and then you're gonna hog all the chocolate for yourself. Fine. Be that way...




(kidding, of course....)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> HA! Says you! My latest addiction is those Dole banana slices covered in dark chocolate. Mmmmmmm... chocolate....


Almost sounds healthy…


----------



## wellington (Jan 9, 2015)

Chocolate is not really good for humans either, so don't be feeding Tom or Cowboy. However, a little of the dark chocolate isnt too bad for ya, so that can be shared in tiny amounts. Not for animals though. Chocolate should not be given to any animal.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Almost sounds healthy…



That's what I tell my wife.

"Look honey. Its real fruit! That's practically health food!"

I use the same logic with the chocolate covered raisins.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

wellington said:


> Chocolate is not really good for humans either, so don't be feeding Tom or Cowboy.



HEY!!! I don't recall asking for any help from you here. She can send us all the chocolate she wants!

Besides that, while it may not be the healthiest food to eat, its really good for my mental well being. (I'm just finishing up a bag of M&Ms while I type this...)


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> But Tom doesn't like the dark chocolate, that you should send to me for proper disposal.


Dark chocolate is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W Shaw (Nov 17, 2015)

Don't know whether anyone will see this because it's on an old post, but the reason chocolate is bad for critters is that theobromine, which is related to caffeine, is a stimulant that can cause irregular heartbeat. Many humans can't drink caffeine because it causes a rapid, irregular heartbeat. Others tolerate it with little problem The same is true for chocolate and other critters, but their lower body weight and extra sensitivity to it makes it much more likely that they'll react badly. Humans would have the same reaction to chocolate if they consumed enough of it, but we're less sensitive to it, and wouldn't be able to eat enough of it to experience this effect from it. We'd end up making ourselves sick on the chocolate long before we reached a toxic level of theobromine.


----------

